# Do ETLs get bonuses?



## Hero4sale85 (Dec 29, 2012)

So, I am sure the answer is "Yes". There is one that kind of bothers me. I've heard that ETLs get bonuses based on meal violations. Not sure if this is true, but the logic is baffling. Why give the ETLs a bonus for making sure TMs take their meal on time? Why no break down bonus to the TM. Show up late X amount of times, lose some of the bonus. Meal violation? Lose some bonus. The great thing about this is you can throw some extra money at team members to show them how valuable they are, while also giving them a little bit of cash at Christmas time.

Or, I could be completely wrong and nobody gets bonus.


----------



## The Mule (Dec 29, 2012)

No, there shouldn't be any type of bonus for meal violations. Typically ETLs/STLs get their bonuses by making a certain % mature over last year and thereby growing the business(more than that, rough explanation).


----------



## Rock Lobster (Dec 30, 2012)

Hero4sale85 said:


> So, I am sure the answer is "Yes". There is one that kind of bothers me. I've heard that ETLs get bonuses based on meal violations. Not sure if this is true, but the logic is baffling. Why give the ETLs a bonus for making sure TMs take their meal on time? Why no break down bonus to the TM. Show up late X amount of times, lose some of the bonus. Meal violation? Lose some bonus. The great thing about this is you can throw some extra money at team members to show them how valuable they are, while also giving them a little bit of cash at Christmas time.
> 
> Or, I could be completely wrong and nobody gets bonus.



ETLs get bonuses (from my understanding) based off of many things... Its not just sales but metrics off of the entire store... While compliance itself is probably not on their bonuses, the "team" score will probably be on there... Which would be composed of many HR metrics (out on time, compliance, turnover, training meter etc.)


----------



## StateofTarget (Dec 30, 2012)

Hero4sale85 said:


> So, I am sure the answer is "Yes". There is one that kind of bothers me. I've heard that ETLs get bonuses based on meal violations. Not sure if this is true, but the logic is baffling. Why give the ETLs a bonus for making sure TMs take their meal on time? Why no break down bonus to the TM. Show up late X amount of times, lose some of the bonus. Meal violation? Lose some bonus. The great thing about this is you can throw some extra money at team members to show them how valuable they are, while also giving them a little bit of cash at Christmas time.
> 
> Or, I could be completely wrong and nobody gets bonus.



ETLs are eligible for *one* annual bonus.  It can run anywhere from $0-2000.  

Contrary to popular belief, most ETLs do *not* get bonuses.... and unless they are freaking amazing, they rarely break $500 when they do.

ETL bonuses are based 100% off of store metrics.  It is weighted so that their workcenter metrics count the most followed by the rest of the stores metrics.  (i.e. 70% of an ETL-HL bonus would be coming from sales floor metrics and the other 30% from the other store metrics)  Basically, the metrics at the end of the year must exceed the goals set by corporate.  If they don't exceed the goals, they get zero bonus.


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 30, 2012)

StateofTarget said:


> ETLs are eligible for *one* annual bonus.  It can run anywhere from $0-2000.
> 
> Contrary to popular belief, most ETLs do *not* get bonuses.... and unless they are freaking amazing, they rarely break $500 when they do.
> 
> ETL bonuses are based 100% off of store metrics.  It is weighted so that their workcenter metrics count the most followed by the rest of the stores metrics.  (i.e. 70% of an ETL-HL bonus would be coming from sales floor metrics and the other 30% from the other store metrics)  Basically, the metrics at the end of the year must exceed the goals set by corporate.  If they don't exceed the goals, they get zero bonus.



Is that why at my store the ETL-GE and STL are the only LODs mentioning Redcards when they work?


----------



## StateofTarget (Dec 30, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> Is that why at my store the ETL-GE and STL are the only LODs mentioning Redcards when they work?



Probably not, although the conversion metric would definitely impact their bonus.

They are asking for red cards simply because their job is on the line.  Red card goals are actually pretty important.... the company makes tons of money off of red cards, and usually the DTL is on the STL/ETL-GE's asses to get more no matter what.


----------



## LowlyETL (Dec 30, 2012)

To clear this up etl bonuses are based on two factors...company ebit and the etl's review score.  There is nothing store specific included.  Etl's must have a review score over 75 to get a bonus.  2-4% of salary would be a typical bonus.


----------



## AllThingsTarget101 (Dec 30, 2012)

STL's also get a bonus for in-store promotions of Team Members to executive positions. My STL took me golfing when I got wind of the bonus he received!


----------



## Hero4sale85 (Dec 31, 2012)

AllThingsTarget101 said:


> STL's also get a bonus for in-store promotions of Team Members to executive positions. My STL took me golfing when I got wind of the bonus he received!



Curious as to how much that bonus was. I'm apparently one of the "golden boys". I'm currently going through college and if I stick through it at Target, I'm sure I'd be able to get an executive position as soon as one opened up.


----------



## tellmeaboutatime (Jan 1, 2013)

Back in the day when Target cards were rolling out that was one of the determining factors for bonuses. My STL at that time sent all of us CTLs (cashier team leads at that time) to the best steakhouse in town each year we made our goal. Gosh I miss that STL


----------



## AllThingsTarget101 (Jan 3, 2013)

Hero4sale85 said:


> Curious as to how much that bonus was. I'm apparently one of the "golden boys". I'm currently going through college and if I stick through it at Target, I'm sure I'd be able to get an executive position as soon as one opened up.



I too am one of those. Also currently going through college but I imagine the bonus must be a somewhat significant amount considering he already showed me some of it and he isn't even sure I want to stay and take the position to give him the bonus.


----------



## filmer88 (Jan 5, 2013)

Wow if ETL's are only breaking $500-$2,000 in bonuses (that i guess seems a little low from what a regular bonus would be even for annually). At my work, employees get monthly bonuses depending on various metrics. Bonus-wise i would be confident in saying that a employee at my workplace makes well more than the bonus in two months than the ETL gets for their annual. Now salary wise, ETL's are well above that of a regular employee at my job.


----------



## LogisticsMan (Oct 4, 2019)

When do ETLs get there bonuses


----------



## Kartman (Oct 4, 2019)

Your post count is too low to receive that privileged information. Also, your grammar and punctuation are in need of improvement!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 4, 2019)

LogisticsMan said:


> When do ETLs get there bonuses


Once a year.


----------



## slowhands (Oct 5, 2019)

Holy necrothread!


----------



## Fix It (Oct 5, 2019)

ETL’s bonuses are a percentage of their salary based on whether they’re rated a 1, 2, or 3 on their review. ETLs exceeding goals can bonus a lot more than $2k lol. They’re also eligible for out of cycle raises and bonuses. A friend of mine got an out of cycle raise and bonus from the DSD then got another raise and bonus the next month after his review. Good for him for being an example ETL.


----------

